# Brewers Yeast again .... sorry



## Louby (8 January 2008)

My Brewers Yeast arrived yesterday and I just wondered if anyone could remind me how much I feed.  Was it 20g per day?  May sound thick but how do you measure this, I havent got any scales  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Other feed supplement scoops I have seem to be in ml????


----------



## eventersrus (8 January 2008)

yes mine are aswell l just used the measure as if it was gms!? l am giving a big heaped 20ml scoop once a day


----------



## Louby (8 January 2008)

Thanks for that.  Are you finding it works?


----------



## eventersrus (8 January 2008)

No not yet! He's been on it about a week so will just keep going and see!!


----------



## Louby (9 January 2008)

You never know, fingers crossed.  On the Top Spec calmer it said it could take 3 weeks to see the full benefits.  I think I convinced my self that worked as hes been off it a month now and I cant see any difference  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I kept the tub the top spec came in and washed it out to use for this stuff and it stinks just like the brewers yeast, so maybe it wont work for me either  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## eventersrus (9 January 2008)

Well,my horse hates it and it takes him ages to eat his tea 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Feel a bit mean


----------



## Louby (9 January 2008)

I know how he feels!!!  Years ago I took the Brewers Yeast in tablet form as I was feeling a bit stressed.  It didnt work and it tasted awful  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .  My boy deffinately wont eat it then, hes really fussy


----------



## MadMacher (9 January 2008)

You can give 2 tablespoons  a day
It didn't take long to start to work on my boy!
Hope it will work for you guys.


----------



## prudunce (9 January 2008)

My mare has been on brewers yest tabs(human forn from chemist)since last nov.No calming effects,but her coat and condition looks great for this time of yr.
I got a 1000 tub(extra strengh)from local chemist £4 and i chuck prob 5-6 tabs in each feed twice daily. Didnt know it was meant to be a calmer?.Mind u,no clamers seem to work on my mare.


----------



## Maesfen (9 January 2008)

If your horse is fussy start him off very gently with this by just sprinkling less than a TEAspoon into his feed for a week then slowly increase it so that by the end of 3 weeks he's on the full amount.  This way he will hardly notice rather than if you gave him the whole amount at once; any self respecting horse would be a bit put off by that!  Doing it this way I have never had any problems with normally fussy eaters.


----------



## jen1 (9 January 2008)

I got the Top spec about 1.5 months ago, didn't see the thing about taking 3 weeks to work until I had paid for it! Anyway don't think it's done any good at all!

Just started using brewers yeast yesterday. Horse went bonkers when I lunged him yesterday, was windy and raining but no excuse to throw himself on the floor for gods sake! Anyway can't ride etc today as got my little boy off school sick. Turned out this morning and he was good as gold, no rain or wind though! Jackyl and Hyde springs to mind!

Also tried magnesuim which didn't do any good, although someone else on here said it was better for mares??
Best of luck!


----------



## Louby (9 January 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## LouiseDavey (21 October 2008)

Hi, I have just started feeding Brewers Yeast to our very firey Chestnut 7 year old gelding and the difference is amazing, I have tried so many expensive calmers to no affect, but this is cheap and cheerful and seems to be working, fingers crossed.  Worth a try!!


----------

